# Corrado Guzzanti, massone contro il bavaglio



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

*
La mobilitazione di artisti, giornalisti e intellettuali contro la legge bavaglio*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8fasPg3fFE


:rotfl:​


----------



## Nobody (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *La mobilitazione di artisti, giornalisti e intellettuali contro la legge bavaglio*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8fasPg3fFE
> 
> ...


 Che ci fa Zappatero... po' fa sposa' i ricchioni? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che ci fa Zappatero... po' fa sposa' i ricchioni? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Che anno difficile :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

guzzanti è geniale.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> guzzanti è geniale.


I Guzzanti sono tutti bravi


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> I Guzzanti sono tutti bravi


 a me la sorella piace molto meno, sorattutto ultimamente.


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me la sorella piace molto meno, sorattutto ultimamente.


Chi delle due? Sabina o Caterina?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chi delle due? Sabina o Caterina?


 sabina....caterina è ancora acerba...simpatica , ma non paragonabile al fratello e con meno grinta della sorella.
ma forse il comico vero è il padre:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> sabina....caterina è ancora acerba...simpatica , ma non paragonabile al fratello e con meno grinta della sorella.
> ma forse il comico vero è *il padre*:mrgreen:


:up: ti ricordi quando raccontava della sua imitazione del Presidernte Pertini?


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> :up: ti ricordi quando raccontava della sua imitazione del Presidernte Pertini?


 come no...e tanto altro:sonar:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me la sorella piace molto meno, sorattutto ultimamente.


Anch'io non la reggo ultimamente (ma da un bel po' direi)
Era straordinaria in avanzi o alla tv delle ragazze.
Devo dire che mi è scaduta senza possibilità di ripresa dopo la presa per il culo alla Fallaci sul cancro.
Da lì discesa libera.


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Anch'io non la reggo ultimamente (ma da un bel po' direi)
> Era straordinaria in avanzi o alla tv delle ragazze.
> Devo dire che mi è scaduta senza possibilità di ripresa dopo la presa per il culo alla Fallaci sul cancro.
> Da lì discesa libera.


concordo. mi appare sguaiata , forzata e sopra le righe ...corrado ha classe e misura.


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> concordo. mi appare sguaiata , forzata e sopra le righe ...corrado ha classe e misura.


L'ultima volta che l'ho vista, mi pare da Santoro, mi è sembrata proprio anche fisicamente molto volgare (cosa che non avevo mai notato o percepito) , nello sguardo appunto sguaiato in maniera esagerata.
Un po spiritata quasi.

Invece di  concordare pigia :carneval:

Corrado oltretutto io lo trovo assai caruccio


----------



## Minerva (23 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che l'ho vista, mi pare da Santoro, mi è sembrata proprio anche fisicamente molto volgare (cosa che non avevo mai notato o percepito) , nello sguardo appunto sguaiato in maniera esagerata.
> Un po spiritata quasi.
> 
> Invece di  concordare pigia :carneval:


forse ne avevamo già parlato....ma le labbra a canotto da lei non me le aspettavo proprio.


comunque ci ho ripensato: non è che corcordi del tutto:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (23 Luglio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse ne avevamo già parlato....ma le labbra a canotto da lei non me le aspettavo proprio.
> 
> 
> comunque ci ho ripensato: non è che corcordi del tutto:mrgreen:


:mrgreen:

le labbra a canotto?? non me ne ero neanche accorta.
Io parlavo dello sguardo.

Sicura di non concordare in toto??:singleeye:


----------

